# Can and crank sensors



## Schenck (Jan 4, 2015)

I am new to this forum so forgive me if this is posted someware else.Is the cam and crank sensors of the QR 25 DE and the QR 20 DE the same thing or not?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Schenck,
I just checked a couple of uk parts sites and it would appear that yes they are the same for both both motors. Diesels one's are different. Maybe a dealer there could confirm it for you, but if your dealer part depts are anything like ours, they are sometimes rather secretive about letting you know about this type of thing. 
Based upon what I have been able to find same part for 2001 to 2014


----------



## Schenck (Jan 4, 2015)

*Crank sensor*

Thanks I did buy a kit today with both cam and crank sensors in: part nr B3731-6N27K and fitted the crank sensor(not a easy job).Took it for short test run and it seemed to be fine but the when park it runs at 1500 rpm .Reset the ECU but still the same.
Thanks for the answer


----------



## Schenck (Jan 4, 2015)

This link solved my problem:ec
page 22.Cheers from a happy X-trail owner.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Schenck,
Glad you got it all sorted out. Kudos for fixing it yourself!
The link you provided does not work. Was it from the EC section of the service manual?
Let us know. Could be useful for someone else.


----------

